# Colour Changing



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Well after seeing how much Tammy's Tillie changed in colour I am keen to see some before and after pictures of your Havs where they have changed in colour. I said in another post that I can already see that Doug's colouring is changing. Amazing how it happens right before your eyes!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, Karen! It's almost hard to believe it's the same dog!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys didn't change much. I love to see the changes though.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

ok, looking back I guess Bella did change a bit. She still has a lot of tan & gray on her back.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is Ache...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is Yunque:
( Ooops The last pic should be the first one!!  )


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Chica'sMom said:


> Wow. Lots of change there. How old is Ache?


Ache is almost 3 y/o.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm loving this thread! Keep the photos coming! My girl must be lacking the "silver" gene because she is just as black as she was as a wee pup. I find these color changes so facinating!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I cant play because mine haven't changed. If anything I sometimes see some red in Maddie's black coat.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

shimpli said:


> Here is Yunque:
> ( Ooops The last pic should be the first one!!  )


 Yunque has the most beautiful color coat I hope he keeps it. What color do you call it? Or has it lightened the first picture is lighter but I thought it may have been the lighting?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks. He is red brindle. I am very surprised at how much color he is keeping. I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Here are some of Max:


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not sure a picture would do it justice, but Beau is beginning to get white hairs mixing in with his black -- just in the middle of his back -- from his neck to his tail. If they fill in, he will end up with a 2-inch white stripe down the middle of his back -- and he'll look like a skunk!! I'm sort of prepared for a color change, but I don't want small children to run from him, adults to cringe, and someone to shoot him after dark, thinking he's a skunk! 
Hmm . . . if it does come in that way, I may have to consider Clairol!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Max is a real cutie-pie!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll post Tillie's again, even though I did in the other thread too!


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

Chica'sMom said:


> BIG changes from birth to 9 1/2 months.


Karen, can't believe its the same dog...and in the second pic is it his ear sticking up? he..he.. soooo cute..


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

in the outside/natural lighting you can see she does have a lot of the light apricot coloring right now... inside with a flash, she looks pure white. lol


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

Woow! I read over and over again that the colors change...but nothing has prepared me for some these drastic changes...they are all super cute !!! Well, our puppy which is black and white for now is starting to show some silver around his eyes (at 5 weeks), breeder said he might silver like his dad...well I'm now prepared for any surprises!


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

I love this thread... I was just mentioning to my husband how much lighter Aries has gotten. Sonic has mostly kept his black coloring and markings, except for when he gets cut, his face turns somewhat grey then, but as it grows out it gets black again..

I'll have to post some pictures of my two when I get to the computer tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> I'm loving this thread! Keep the photos coming! My girl must be lacking the "silver" gene because she is just as black as she was as a wee pup. I find these color changes so facinating!


Kodi is as black as ever too. He does have the Belton gene, meaning he has developed some black stripes in his areas, but he's still a mostly white dog with a black head!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

shimpli said:


> Thanks. He is red brindle. I am very surprised at how much color he is keeping. I love it.


He's really beautiful! It's unusual to see them stay that red in American lines. Do you know what his bloodlines are? Does he carry a lot of European blood?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Beau's mom said:


> I'm not sure a picture would do it justice, but Beau is beginning to get white hairs mixing in with his black -- just in the middle of his back -- from his neck to his tail. If they fill in, he will end up with a 2-inch white stripe down the middle of his back -- and he'll look like a skunk!! I'm sort of prepared for a color change, but I don't want small children to run from him, adults to cringe, and someone to shoot him after dark, thinking he's a skunk!
> Hmm . . . if it does come in that way, I may have to consider Clairol!!


ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Odieo said:


> Woow! I read over and over again that the colors change...but nothing has prepared me for some these drastic changes...they are all super cute !!! Well, our puppy which is black and white for now is starting to show some silver around his eyes (at 5 weeks), breeder said he might silver like his dad...well I'm now prepared for any surprises!


The silvers are lovely!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

tee hee... I love these threads cause I get to go look at puppy pictures...

Jasper at 2 weeks... 








9 weeks...








and now.








Cash has also changed-- he has silvered... and he may even be blue...but it does not show up in pictures.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

krandall said:


> He's really beautiful! It's unusual to see them stay that red in American lines. Do you know what his bloodlines are? Does he carry a lot of European blood?


Karen, thanks. His dad is On the Rocks Blue Temptation, from breeder Annette Langhammer in Germany. His mom Janizona's Color of the Wind also has some European blood from his dad side.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

shimpli said:


> Karen, thanks. His dad is On the Rocks Blue Temptation, from breeder Annette Langhammer in Germany. His mom Janizona's Color of the Wind also has some European blood from his dad side.


That explains it! I know that there are a lot of reds among the Blue Temptation dogs (Pillowtalk too) and I knew that Jan had imported some dogs. So Yunque comes from Janet? I just saw on her page that she's stopping breeding!

A friend of mine imported an adorable red boy from Germany last year. (he just turned a year old) He's very well built, has passed his preliminary x-rays, is doing well in the show ring and is staying VERY red.

I would never PICK a dog based on color, but if the RIGHT red came my way, I wouldn't say no!:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WHAT!? Janet isn't breeding anymore!? I wonder why, that is so sad... she is such a respected hav breeder...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Janet will have a couple of litters this year and then she will stop. Yunque is a Janizona boy. He was chosen for us based on his temperament. I am sooo LUCKY to have this lovely red boy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

shimpli said:


> Janet will have a couple of litters this year and then she will stop. Yunque is a Janizona boy. He was chosen for us based on his temperament. I am sooo LUCKY to have this lovely red boy.


I know that Janet wouldn't have given you anything but the PERFECT pup for you family! ... That you got a red one is just good luck on top!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I cant believe the changes. Soooo crazy how much lighter they can go!!! So pleased that so many have shared their stories and photos.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a few around here, some have changes some not so much and some not at all, (like my white girl)

Here are a few of ours

Shiraz through a few different stages of her life and the second one is of her more recent.
View attachment 44998


View attachment 44999


Merlot at 6 weeks and then today
View attachment 45000


View attachment 45001


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

This girl is still fairly young so it will be fun to watch her as She grows, I believe that Roisin will continue to stay a dark red

Roisin

View attachment 45002


View attachment 45003


View attachment 45004


View attachment 45005


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

CacheHavs said:


> This girl is still fairly young so it will be fun to watch her as She grows, I believe that Roisin will continue to stay a dark red
> 
> Roisin
> 
> ...


Sooo cute. Awwww how could anyone not love Havs! Hehe


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

I've really enjoyed this thread too so thought I'd add Dooley's. He's the typical lightening from dark sable ears and dark tan spots but still has a gorgeous shade of apricot which shows better in person. Probably won't change much more since he'll be 12yo in April. Roxie was white and cream as a pup and is still white and cream at age 9 so not much changed there, except maybe her ears are more white than cream now. Hope the pics show up, never did this before.
Monica, Dooley & Roxie

Oops, they didn't come out in order...


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

CacheHavs said:


> This girl is still fairly young so it will be fun to watch her as She grows, I believe that Roisin will continue to stay a dark red
> 
> Roisin
> 
> ...


WOW, Roisin has amazing coloring! What do her parents look like?
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you,  Her mom is my Shiraz that you see in my first post, and her dad is a lighter red sable


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Heather, all your dogs are so beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CacheHavs said:


> This girl is still fairly young so it will be fun to watch her as She grows, I believe that Roisin will continue to stay a dark red
> 
> Roisin


They are gorgeous, Heather. I love your dogs!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chica'sMom said:


> LOL Yes, her ear is sticking up. I think she'd been on the fly, put the brakes on suddenly and one ear stayed up just long enough for a pic.


That would be almost impossible to capture on purpose, but it makes an ADORABLE baby picture!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you Kathie and Karen


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, Heather. I love the coloring of all your dogs. They are so different and beautiful. It's a nice change from the popular black/white combo.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh YES, someday, I am dreaming of one bringing one of Heather's pups home ... someday...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Jack*

Adult Picture, then Puppy Pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW, Jack had a pretty dramatic change!!


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

I was just reading through this thread and realized I never added pics of my two's changes... 
The first is a picture of Sonic when we brought him home around 9 weeks, the next two are of just Sonic's face, one right before a groom and one after (both were right around 1 year old).
Then are the pictures of Aries as a puppy around 11 weeks old and then the recent picture after her grooming @ around a year..


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Beau's mom said:


> I'm not sure a picture would do it justice, but Beau is beginning to get white hairs mixing in with his black -- just in the middle of his back -- from his neck to his tail. If they fill in, he will end up with a 2-inch white stripe down the middle of his back -- and he'll look like a skunk!! I'm sort of prepared for a color change, but I don't want small children to run from him, adults to cringe, and someone to shoot him after dark, thinking he's a skunk!
> Hmm . . . if it does come in that way, I may have to consider Clairol!!


Bama has white on her chin and upper chest. She has some white mixed in on her hind legs. But then to the left of her spine she has this silvery white patch that isn't the top layer of fur but its under and peaks out. She does have other scattered white hairs in her black. And then she has white on the bottoms of her feet. Some of the black is brownish in the sun. For awhile she seemed to have brown highlights, but its less noticeable now, except for now she has definite brown around her nose!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Missy said:


> tee hee... I love these threads cause I get to go look at puppy pictures...
> 
> Jasper at 2 weeks...
> View attachment 44984
> ...


Is jasper holding something in his mouth in the second picture?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Chica'sMom said:


> BIG changes. Cute then. Cute now.
> Linda, does Jack still have color on his back?


Oh yes, he has the flecks of black running through it.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

*Divya*









Her black in her coat has since silvered out and goes through stages of lightening and darkening.


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Here is Sawyer. At 6 weeks, 11 weeks, about 6 months and then now (1.5 yrs). His ears you cant really see in the last picture, but they are still black at the tips just not as dark as the snow pic. And his tail still has black on it. He is just now starting to grow some darker tan hair back especially behind his ears and on his back. It is strange how they change...and then change again!


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is Murphy.

They are taken at 7 weeks, 3 months, 7 months and 1 1/2 years.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Murphy has kept quite a bit of color! gorgeous!!


----------



## ldyj (Jan 5, 2013)

And the prize for the greatest change goes to Ache!! Gorgous Hav!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, Ldyj.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

